#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Trang - 2 nights, decent hotel?

## DJ Pat

I know I can find a hotel online easy, but I would rather read some of your experiences (if any) about Trang.

Got 2 nights there on my way to Koh Bulon Leh and want a hotel in the centre of town, within at most 2/3 miles of the rail station which is where the bus leaves for Pakbara pier at 9.30am.

Is Trang a place worth seeing? History? Architecture? Any bars worth checking out? Is the cuisine anything unique?

If your replies are all positive then I may do 3 nights.

----------


## Dillinger

Will you be travelling alone Pat ?

That Koh Bulon Leh looks nice, I'd be wanting to spend more time there than in Trang tbh

----------


## S Landreth

Anantara, Si Kao (Trang), Thailand

https://teakdoor.com/thailand-hotels-...-thailand.html (Anantara, Si Kao (Trang), Thailand)

do the cave trip

----------


## Dillinger

^ mate,





> the bus leaves for Pakbara pier at 9.30am.


Do you know any backpacker hostels?  :Smile: 




> do the cave trip


Trip? The fucker will be camping out in there :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

Don't really want backpacker places, I don't do shared bathrooms or toilet seats.
I'll be alone. 

Originally I was gonna try and go straight from airport, landing at 0840 then dash to rail station to meet bus that leaves 0930. How silly that would have been, why not slow down and look around a bit.

I was gonna do koh Lipe a few days before Bulon Leh, but got put off Lipe by reading online comments. 
Antatara looks like my kind of place, and looks like I'll simply be replacing the aborted Koh Lipe trip with a few days in Trang.

Trang has a backpacker scene? I'll be vetting places for some euro ass poontang to take to Bulon Leh. Unless of course, things work out differently and I find a nice, liberal local chick.

I will definitely look into the cave trip. As kids we went to Chislehurst caves a few times. Scary but fascinating

----------


## DJ Pat

> Will you be travelling alone Pat ?
> 
> That Koh Bulon Leh looks nice, I'd be wanting to spend more time there than in Trang tbh


I'm staying 6 nights at the Pansand resort whose office is in Trang, hence the good transport laid on for an extra 500 baht all inclusive, bus, speed boat etc

Will 6 nights be too long in a sparsely habited island?

----------


## shaggersback

Trang. Theres a hotel on the right as you exit the train station . My friend hotel , or suchlike. 2 star.
Food around the bus station .  There's two restaurants with decent farang food opposite the train stn on the left corner.
Around the clock roundabout there's a few restaurants.
Karaoke bars line the road behind the train station.
Trang has the largest population of hairy and quite grotesque Thai females your ever likely to see in the south.

----------


## Dillinger

^^Not if you book a twin room Pat, 

Get your coat you've pulled :Smile:

----------


## crepitas

There is a 'tower' hotel near the new overpass up from Tesco Lotus

----------


## DJ Pat

The names of those hotels are a couple of what came up on booking.com

My Friend hotel looked fine, but may be a little worn out given its location

----------

